# Wives in the Workspace



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Before I get started I just wanted to say that I use the term wife in this post because I have a wife and I would guess that many others do as well, but that it could also refer to husbands, fiancees, girlfriends, boyfriends whatever.

But here it is.

My wife went out shopping this morning so I took off to my shop to work on my project. A few hours later she calls to ask if I can help bring groceries in. I go up and help, but as soon as they are done, I ran back downstairs. She calls me back upstairs almost immediately, to ask to help with other household chores not understanding why I was so quick to head back to my shop or why I kind of grumbled through the chores.

All of this got me to thinking how other peoples wives react to your work. Do they care about what your doing (particularly if its not a project for them)? Do they understand all of what goes into a project? Do they understand why you put so much money into your tools and things? Do they come to check out what you are doing during the process or do they only venture in when you drag them in to show off your final project your proud of? Do you even want them in your workspace? Does anyone have a wife that works on projects with them (not some painting, but the real woodworking part of it)? Is part of what you love about your shop the lack of wife, kids, the dog, bills, etc. that allows you to have your own place that you can entirely control?

You certainly don't have to answer all of these I just wanted to throw the topic out to other LJ's to get a discussion going? I am recently married (just hit 2 months this week) and am wondering whats going on in other peoples lives.


----------



## smboudreaux (May 16, 2011)

my wife doesn't help with projects. she'll come in and see whats going on or come in to talk to me about something but thats about it.

she has absolutely no problem with me being in the shop though. simply put if i wasnt in the shop i'd be some wheres other than home, (ie golf, fishin, shootin ducks etc)


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

I frequently get dragged out of the shop as though what I'm doing in there doesn't really matter and whatever chore she wants dealt with is more important. Didn't matter that it is a table, the baby's crib, her cutting board; whatever chore pops in her head as needing to be done takes precedent. Although she likes what is produced and is happy to make use of it she also shows no interest in the build process or comes out to take a look. At least she won't say anything to me while the power tools are running but waits till I shut them off or notice her.


----------



## ima_pseudonym (Jun 22, 2011)

My wife is interested, but I think she gets that I am usually looking for a little solitude when I go down to work on something so she never bothers me.

(apologies in advance for the next few content-less posts - I need to get my post count up to 5 so I can send a pm and didn't want to bump a thread that wasn't already current.)


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't interfere with her quilting hobby, which costs WAY more than my woodworking (have you priced some of that cloth?- it's like $600 per cubic foot! That stuff's pricier than curly walnut!), including the tools, and she doesn't interfere with my woodworking…much. But then, I commute to work, earn the money AND do the grocery shopping. Consider yourself lucky. Someone should just post a pic of an all-day sucker for me, already, OK?

Ben, you're a Viking…don't you have some leftover berserker genes in you? =P


----------



## rmoore (Mar 9, 2011)

My wife doesn't come out much. She is allergic to pine. I have a phone in my shop so she ( or the kids) can page me from the house when she wants something. Always seems to be when my hands are full or dirty. It does annoy me sometimes but I have to remember I'm a dad and husband, too.


----------



## Mickit (Feb 6, 2010)

Since SWMBO is the CFO hereabouts, I gotta put up with a little of that attitude. But when the wood's a'spinnin, or the blades are turnin' she knows not to interrupt. Now if I'm watchin glue dry and coolin' down my CA burnt fingers with a cold one, I'm fair game. It all works out though. I try not to interrupt her daily commune withe Oprah lol


----------



## auggy53 (Jan 23, 2011)

my wife comes in the shop to see what im doing or just to say hi , she tries to show an interest in what im doing . she asks lots of questions and always remembers the answers . most of the time she will only call me in if its time to eat . i think she likes to do woodworking only with the questions and then back in side away from the noise. she likes to make sure i havent missed anything and that i remembered to make it this way or that . shes kind of like a silent partner in a business venture , dont do anything but checks you out to see if its going in the right direction. ( hers )


----------



## Samwise (Mar 28, 2011)

My wife likes the fact that I can make stuff, and always wants to look at my latest project. But she does not always appreciate the time it takes to complete a project. I recently showed her a picture of the tambour topped box that was in some magazine, and offered to make her one. She told me that I should not make her one, but rather make it for someone that would appreciate it. My response… WHAT? ARE YOU KIDDING ME?

Needless to say, the wife likes looking at projects because she knows I like it, but she is not that interested in having projects herself. Having her in the shop is never a good idea. Either she manages to constantly be in the way, or asks question after question after question….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

No, no, no, no, no, no, yes, except for grandkids ;-)) They make all the nos worth livng through ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

BTW, I'm the handyman the fixes stuff at school that the district won't or won't get on a timely basis and I make odds and ends for Campfire too ;-) Lately, I have made a lot of "H"s. That is what she calls them. The bookends do not hold books out of the corners very well where 2 shelves intersect. A board about 10" square attached to another about the same size by one in the middle forming an "H" keeps teh books in their place when stuck back into the corner. I really have to wonder why they built the shelves like that? ;-(


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Doan foller de zample ov dat ofay u is shake'n hans wit , dat fo sho .

Do wat dat Woman dun tole u tu du , boy, wen she dun tel u tu du dat .

Doan git no root put onya in da Big Easy , an izt be all peaches , oui .

..............................Translation at ; Creole.gov/N.O. : )


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

moment, I speak fluent coona$$, so therefore no translation is necessary.

Ahhh… what I would give for some properly prepared boudin. ;=)


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

David ,

You know dats right brother !

A giant porkchop stuffed with boudin , yum .

Sure do miss that delta cookin .


----------



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

After 32 years of marriage trust me it gets worse. She loves when I get the time to build something but doesn't get what it takes to get there. So, I smile, mumble under my breathe and then say," yes dear" !!! Don't get me wrong I do love my wife.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

My sweet Lady has no interest whatsoever in what I do in the shop, she barely knows the difference between a screwdriver and a pair of pliers. To her ever lasting credit, she totally supports my right to do whatever I want to do whether it be working in he shop or hunting or fishing or just about anything else. I try to not abuse her kind nature and we do many, many other things together.


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Aug 31, 2007)

Well I get to brag on my sweetie again. 
Judy and I have a nice workshop , lots of lumber and dry kiln . We are also full time woodworkers. Judy spends her day on the scroll saw and I do some custom cabinetry furniture and a little turning.We also do the craft shows , which is our mainstay. We love our job and working with each other. I've been in business for 20 years and Judy has been full ltime for around 8. She helps me do anything that needs done from stacking green lumber to loading the kiln. to the worst woodworking job, SANDING , which seems to take up half our time.


----------



## DougH (Jan 14, 2011)

My wife likes what i make and never complains about the time but has no interest in shop or me working in the shop. Now my new Harley she loves and can't wait to ride.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

My wife pretty much stays out of the shop. If she needs me for some reason or other, she waits until I finish a cut (or whatever), then flicks the light switch off and on to get my attention. She is a transcriptionist for a regional medical center, and sees ER notes on patients who have been injured in the shop, so she doesn't sneak up on me or surprise me.

@AtomJack-Have you priced a Bernina sewing machine lately? If not, you could buy a tricked out SawStop and a bunch of other stuff for what my wife forked over for her Bernina.

I'm not complaining … just salivating at the thought of spending that much on a tool.

-Gerry


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

May I suggest? You need to establish some 'me' time…but still value what you've got! If you've been married only two months, maybe explaining how important your work is would help, and describing a complicated glue-up, or how much concentration it takes to put a spline-miter on corners. I'd suggest, first saying "I need to get into the shop today for some uninterrupted time. Is there anything you'd like me to do for you first?" Then limit your time in the shop, and come up for air to check on how things are going with her. Newlyweds are like transplants; they take a bit more TLC and attention than an established plant with its roots in solid ground!


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Barb is very much right about the 'me' time, but you also have to make sure that you have some definite 'us'
time when you both talk to each other about each other whether it is in the morning or the evening, this is
a habit that will make both your lives a lot happier. That said, my wife is a proposal writer for a software
company, but she is also a musician, she joined the musicians union iln LA back when, and has worked with
bands in Vegas and at Gillys and the Longhorn in Texas, she still plays drums with a band on some weekends
and special events, so she has more than one set of drums, several guitars, and a bass guitar (yes there is
a difference),and a piano. I get called on to repair parts and pieces, just finished adjusting and fixing a 
guitar strap, the computer is in her "office" and she was practicing, so I get music while on line. We both
realize the others hobby is important, and I put a phone in the shop so she can call me for supper. You 
think a saw stop is expensive, try pricing a vintage Les Paul - Gibson guitar, or real nice drum set with vintage
cymbals.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Barb, that would be too easy… 

My father in law was in construction too, so my wife knows I need to spend money on tools for work and pleasure, so I take care of her the same way with her quilting "equipment" (and yes, that fabric is expensive!).

As my shop is in the loft of the barn, she may stop in to bring me a coffee or a sandwich if it is past lunchtime on a Saturday, but rarely spends any more time than she needs to there.

Married 35 years, Life is Good!


----------



## HMWWAWCC (Jun 26, 2011)

I love my wife dearly but the shop is considered a "No Girls Allowed" zone… Unless she wants to come in and then she runs the shop.

She is perfectly happy with me working in the shop since it usually ends in something nice for the house. I think most "wives" see us having fun when we're "working" in the shop and they don't feel as though they're interrupting anything important.


----------



## yrob (May 26, 2008)

My wife does not help me with my projects but she is always interested to look at what I do. I work with hand tools and she often comes in to bring me coffee, look at the stuff I am making (she is fascinated by the grain patterns in the wood) and generally very supportive. If i am in the middle of gluing something, she will not ask me to come immediatly unless its an emergency. Likewise, if she is busy doing something, I am not going to interrupt her.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I dont have a wife, since I'm single, but my girlfriend is very supportive, and often asks to look at what I am building following up with a lot of questions about how something was done. She never complains about the time it takes to build something and often encourages me to take the time I need.

She would never interupt me unless it was urgent. Sometimes coming into the shop just to see how its coming.

She also loves fishing and hunting and yard work so I have a winner


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Wow…great response from everybody on this topic. I really wasn't sure if people would care to respond but I guess so.

I should start by saying that I wasn't starting this to complain about my wife it was just how I got started thinking about the topic. We spend plenty of time together and she has no problems with me doing my work (or even the money I spend on it). She is able to appreciate what I do even though she doesn't care to much about the craft. I was absolutely shocked the other day when I referenced a dovetail joint and she kind of interlocked her fingers together to describe it. I asked her where she would find one and she said on a drawer…score one for the wife.

yrob, I have to say I am kind of jealous of your wife's appreciation of wood grain. My absolutely hates wood finish (opposites attract i suppose since thats what gets my heart racing). We got most of our furniture for our house second hand and almost everything we got was painted black or white. I am thinking of making a coffee table later this summer, and may try and use some ebony stain to try and sneak one past her.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Wow…great response from everybody on this topic. I really wasn't sure if people would care to respond but I guess so.

I should start by saying that I wasn't starting this to complain about my wife it was just how I got started thinking about the topic. We spend plenty of time together and she has no problems with me doing my work (or even the money I spend on it). She is able to appreciate what I do even though she doesn't care to much about the craft. I was absolutely shocked the other day when I referenced a dovetail joint and she kind of interlocked her fingers together to describe it. I asked her where she would find one and she said on a drawer…score one for the wife.

yrob, I have to say I am kind of jealous of your wife's appreciation of wood grain. My absolutely hates wood finish (opposites attract i suppose since thats what gets my heart racing). We got most of our furniture for our house second hand and almost everything we got was painted black or white. I am thinking of making a coffee table later this summer, and may try and use some ebony stain to try and sneak one past her.


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

I am a wife and I spend as much time woodworking as Michael does. He likes to carve outside in the natural light, so I kinda took over his bench too. I need to get him to build me a bigger shop!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Its kinda funny, my wife and i actually worked on a project together this weekend for the first time. All though it did not come out as expected, its going to get redesigned, we had a good time and i enjoyed her company in the shop. Shes a tough little gal that doesnt mind getting her hands dirty which is something that attracted me to her in the first place.

Being a newly married guy, a year and change with the ring on, you've got to pick your poison. IMHO house work comes before hobbies. I like a clean house just as much as the boss, i mean wife, does and if you want to keep the peace you gotta chip in and help out.

My old man told me somethin as a kid that stuck for one reason or another. "Part of bein a man Chris is doin a bunch of sh*t you dont wanna do". The amount of time and money i would like to spend in the shop just wouldn't translate to a happy marriage at this point. Gotta keep the peace brother.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

My wife has always told me that I'm the most stubborn man she has ever known and we've been married for 40 years . I disagree with her about that and say that my father was more stubborn an hard headed than me. Needless to say I've been in the dog house plenty of times over the last 40 years. She knows that I need to work in my shop and gives me ample opportunity to do so and she also knows that I need and want tools to play with and she hasn't begrudged me those. Of course she doesn't understand why it takes so many tools. She would say why do you need more than one chisel for instance. Of course I'm 60 so my hearing isn't as good as it once was and sometimes that comes in handy. ;-) However, we have a pretty good relationship and she is actually quite good at letting me play with my toys because she is well aware that the older us men get the more closer we become like little boys when it comes to our toys. She's got a pretty good way of reading me although I must say that I've never met a woman that I could read or figure out - especially my wife and two daughters. Some things are better kept mysterious and women are that way. It makes women more interesting and consequently life more interesting. I have a pretty good feeling that women understand us much better than we understand them. Of course, these are only my personal thoughts and are limited by my experiences only.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

When my wife sets her mind to something, she goes nuts getting it done.. Usually yard work (trying to reclaim the 4 acres on the property that the prev owner let go) or the pool. She definitely wants me there helping her, so I usually use the argument, "well when we're done, why don't you hop on the lawn mower for a couple hours or grab the weedwacker/chainsaw for a bit". That line is working for now, but carries less and less weight.. especially if I'm doing something out in the shop.

I get the overall feeling that she appreciates what I do out there, but unless its something that she wants me to make for her (bed frame, cutting board, etc), its not really that important.


----------



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

My wife enjoys working on projects in the shop too. She is not comfortable with some of the power tools, but getting better. We find that with our different approaches, it is better that we don't work on the same activity together. She also wants to learn how to do everything, and I am not always in the mood (or knowledgeable) to teach, so we have to work out how to get things done the best way. I am a bit lazy, and she is a bit of a workaholic, so there is a constant tug back and forth. Seems to work out for us. She is also into tree farming, and needs help with the manual labor sometimes. I help out when needed, but it sometimes the timing is not the best. 
If I really need some away time, she had no problem with me taking a ride on the motorcycle - and sometimes we both go and just enjoy the open road.


----------



## MichaelA (Jun 29, 2010)

Wives in the shop. Terri Lynne who does do woodworking, Intarsia!!!!! Which she has a natural gift for. Also works along side of me 24/7 when we also do projects for other clients. Mainly smaller remodels, additions, boat docks, decks, and such. Heck we put up a 80' x 160' metal riding horse arena. Just the two of us. That gal is the best fork lift operator you can ask for. When I asked her about doing it. She just said. What are we just standing here for. When does my lift get there. You just got to love that!!!!! She not afraid too tackle anything. She does all the designing and color coordinating, hands it to me I do all the technical and structural then we work together and complete the project. When we are done we are back in the shop. Iam carving and she is doing Intarsia. We ask each other advice on our projects. I have the most respect for her ability as a artist, builder and a great human being. So you ask wives in the shop? For me I wouldn't be with out mine!!!!!!!


----------



## jonnytranscend (Jun 13, 2011)

Well my situation may be a little different. Woodworking is how i make a living and also something i just love to do. So luckily i get to do it as much as i want and buy all the tools i want (except vintage hand tools) because they make us money. She loves what i do for a living and comes in now and then and sometimes works with my in the shop or on site. I couldnt have asked for a better wife. So i get all the shop time and tools i need.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

My wife has a very bad tendency to want to drag me out of the shop, or prevent me from going in the first place. Even when the project is for her. What I do out there is of no interest to her, so she doesn't see why I would spend time out there instead of in the house organizing her craft boxes of silk flowers and such (no joke). Generally speaking though, if I am just out there cleaning, she will come out with me to talk. And that is actually a good thing. I can get things done and spend time with her, both good things, and time efficient to boot!


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

My wife's attitude is fairly straight forward and one that I cannot argue with. If I am going to spend all of my time away from her - between work and shop - what does she need me for? The balance gets challenging, especially since most of the things that get done are for her, but we manage - most of the time. After all, she should be the focus of what I do and she is. Isn't that what it is all about?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Well, I'll say one thing. My wife sure is a good cook. It's some of the best southern cooking that I've ever eaten. I don't know anything about cooking but I sure do like to eat.  As a matter of fact, she knows how to do quite a few things that I don't know anything at all about and can do more than one thing at a time. She's the one that keeps the whole place running smoothly. Why, if something was to happen to my wife the whole home front would collapse into utter chaos within a week or two. She pretty much looks after me and keeps me between the ditches every step of the way and has been doing it for more than 40 years. I sure do appreciate that.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Been putting off responding because of different things going on. But i am compelled to post.

My wife and i both run the cabinet shop. I design and plan out the job on computer. First morning of job, i give my wife excel print out of drawers and then she begins cutting and dovetailing, worker A gets started on building cabinet boxes, worker B starts the face frames, i start panel glue up for all panels in the job. All finishes about the same time, then my wife fills the voids wherever she is most needed. She drills shelf peg holes, runs the shaper, sands doors and drawer parts. She begins the finish steps for all raw wood. After about day 6, me and our two workers load and go install. My wife stays back at shop for cleaning, organinzing and building and completing all woodworking tasks we need her to do in the shop to support us on the job site.

My wife can complete 80% of the whole kitchen related building tasks on her own. And many of thw skills we both have she is far better then myself at. We work together wonderfully. We also have two little girls who love beimg with us at the shop. It is fully a family business.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Well today my wife helped me in the shop for the first time…kind of. I am working on a sign and wanted to use stencils to help with the lettering. She used her Cricut machine (if you are unfamilar with it think of a CNC router for crafting with paper) to cut out all of the words. Everything was perfectly shaped and cut and more importantly properly spaced and aligned. I could have layed it all out by hand, but it would have taken WAY longer and I wouldn't have gotten the cool little font she used either. Thanks wife!


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

My wife and I work together (kind of… more like a pitcher and a catcher work together). She runs our store/showroom while my partner and I run the installations, remodels, and construction. I mostly do the customer visits and quoting, then scheduling and invoicing. We share customers and run logistics for one another, but have separate buildings / offices. In the business since, we complete each other.

By the time she gets home, besides dinner, it's read and rest in quiet time for her. I believe I could go do anything I want (and do just that) as long as it's not loud and in the house. So yeah, I had to give up clogging AND river dancing. lol I'm more hands off at work these days (due only to lack of hours in the day), so hence my need for my own shop again at home.

It works.


----------



## Oldwest (Sep 22, 2010)

My wife loves it when I'm in the woodshop.

She and my daughter will work with me on the family Christmas project the last month of the year, sometimes until 3:00 am, we usually make 40 to 50 gifts a year and I am always late.

My wife also uses all my power tools except the framing nailer and the table saw which she calls "The Widowmaker".

She is the only woman I know that watches the New Tool show that's on HGTV and looks and me and asks me "Why dont you have one of these, I think you need one" and I have to explain to her why not???

--A woman who loves tools since she started to use them--


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Just read my signature comment at the bottom. It tells all.


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

Like a previous post, my wife is a quilter. The sewing machine alone was over $2000 and I had to build a cabinet to hold all her fabric. She encourages my hobby and usually has a number of projects on her "wish list." I run my own IT business and it usually takes a lot of my time. She always has a nice dinner ready when I get home. She works as a counselor in a local public school. I moved to the country to have a better quality of life. On the weekends she is upstairs quilting and I am in the garage/basement or out on the property. We meet on the main floor for lunch or a break. I'll run upstairs to see what she is making, she comes in the shop to see what I am up to. We give suggestions on each other's work and support each other's hobbies. I don't complain when I see an order from the fabric store and she doesn't complain when I order a new tool. It's a mutual understanding that has worked over 22 yrs. She knows that I need this hobby as a counterbalance "yin yang" and am a better person because of it. In her line of work, she needs her hobby as a counterbalance as well.

It is all about finding that balance in a relationship, the ability to let each find joy in what they do, support your partner and meet in the middle to enjoy time together every now and then.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

All good answers. I've actually got mine to understand the unsafeness of walking up behind me when I'm using power tools.

@TheDane- Gerry- she has a Bernina, the $3400 programmable one (purchased several years ago). That thing cost more than all the tools I have, I think. She has three sewing machines and a serger. And an antique drafting table to lay the quilts out on. I don't really complain to her about the quilting expense, she's earning most of that money. But boy, it's a hobby you better be sure you like, just like woodworking (or art painting- man those little tubes alone are really expensive).


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

My wife has a sewing machine that embroideries off computer patterns. I don't remember what it cost, but long Yankee green. Patterns, software, ect, there is no end. Good thing she is frugal!! I don't mind what she spends on it; my target shooting has cost a small fortune, not to mention woodworking! so I can't complain ;-))


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

My wife supports my Ww and knows she can(and does) come to the shop anytime she wants. She always knows where I'm at and yes she contributes to the projects sometimes.
She is also a quilter and makes most of the granddaughters clothes. In addition she is a geneology nut. Has been for almost 40 years.
She does her thing and I do mine and sometimes we even do something together ;-).


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

My wife brings coffe, tells me it is lunchtime and that it is ready when I come in, tells me hey it is midnight you might consider going to bed you do have a job? (laughing) We handle chores and such together but when I am in the shop she looks in and can see I am knee deep in work and leaves me be. That said try to find a balance between workshop time and family time. Set the rules so to speak early and things will be better later. As far as the shop being clean, mine would spend the entire day cleaning my shop were it not for the sign DO NOT CLEAN MY MESS. Nothing is more irritating than having someone clean and put things "back" that you used last night on the workbench and expect to have it ready when you return. Kids = not a good idea I have NO jellybeans in the shop as they have a magical power that seeks them out and eats every one of them leaving me with empty bags. Grandkids?


> I have to let ya know on that one in say 15 years


? (laughing)


----------



## ttleigh (Sep 5, 2011)

My husband is very supportive in my endeavors. He was a carpenter by trade for many years before we even met. He is not interested in doing woodwork himself but looks in to see what I am doing and how I am doing and has loads of tips and tricks for me when I question him on things. He's not pushy and knows I like to try to figure things out myself to begin with. He is always welcome in the shop afterall…..I let him keep the john deere and the Harley in there too. Ha ha!


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Wow thanks for the input again….I had totally even forgotten about this post. I've always wondered how old posts on seemingly silly topics get brought out after months and months.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I feel your pain! I love my wife dearly, and I certainly understand that she wants to spend some quality time with me… But I have things I need to do to provide for her, and the other members of my household… Including my woodworking projects that provide the repairs and household items that would otherwise cost us dearly financially if they were purchased, and would be of vastly inferior quality…

I just wish she would maybe want to spend some of that time with me in the shop… I dig the together time, and Lord knows I could use the help in the shop!

Mind you, I do understand her point of view as well. I am away at work, sadly sometimes for long periods, and in the evenings, I tend to spend time studying, (I am a system adminstrator, and there is always something new I need to be up to speed on) or crawling around the attic or other parts of the house keeping it stitched together… She wants to spend time together watching movies, or talking or whatever. Totally understandable, and it sure beats the tar out of the other alternative of having a wife that wants to spend time with anyone but her husband and family, been there, don't want to go back, EVER…


----------



## AUBrian (Feb 1, 2011)

My wife is also one of those that feels like whatever she has going on is more important than whatever I have going on. But she does know better than to walk over while something is whirring. She'll typically just stand at the door and yell to me.

We've tried the "Wife Shop Day", and we have since decided that we cannot work on a project together. We tried to build a end table, which I helped her with the layout, and kept an eye on her while she did the cutting, assembling, etc. We are just too different in our work styles, and drive each other nuts in the shop. I ended up doing about half the work because her patience level is somewehere below none. Now if I could just get her to understand that shop time is my away time, because right now she's not happy unless we're together every second that we're both in the house together…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I got so lucky I cannot believe it!! Those super high maintenance models cat really be a PIA to keep up. ;-))


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

If my better half needs something - unless it is very serious - she waits until I am clear of the dangerous tools before calling me. Then I help her on what she needs. If I cannot get back to wood that night, there is tomorrow. Her needs are more important than the wood. If I am making something for her, she knows it will take longer to get it done. Its all good. Like they say down under - "no worries"


----------



## TheBirdMan (Oct 26, 2011)

My wife does not mind me working in the shop. She rarely helps me unless I need another hand. Many past Friday nights when I am heads down working late on a job in the shop she will come out with a bottle of wine and a couple glasses. We sit in the shop with the tunes on and usually end up finishing the bottle.

She has learned how to get me to stop working because she knows that once I drink any alcohol I have a rule of not using any power tools.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

My wife prefers me working in the shop - course most of the projects are for her, but she also buys tools and generally spoils me. Her father is the retired shop teacher so they often CONSPIRE around holidays and birthdays to determine what I still should squeeze into the available space. It is a pretty tough life but somehow I am able to bear it. ;-)

She enjoys turning, and has been also going to the Marc Adams school in Indiana for the past 2 years. Bowl turning has hit her hard and she recently we bought her birthday present a new Stihl chainsaw.MS180 C BE so with the easy start feature.


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm guessing the guys with wives that are whining about chores and attention are the same guys who are spending hours in a shop, completely ignoring the fact that you are basically shutting out everyone and saying this is more important.

Maybe work less time? Take more breaks? My wife never complains…


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

My wife walked into the garage yesterday and commented on how pretty my new unisaw was. I have had the saw for about three weeks now and that is first she has seen it. I do not think she knew exactly what I was getting when she gave the ok to buy it. Now for some reason she expects me to make some things that she wants.lol


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Trust me, as your tools get better, the expectations go up to match. My better half has a long list of things she wants but fortunately I have a day job and a townhouse. When I retire, the new house could start out almost empty with the book of pictures that she has accumailated of furnature that wants me to make.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*If wives were meant to be in the workshop, God wouldn't have created kitchens… I don't interfere with her dish washing and telephone yapping, and she avoids messing with my projects… *


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh boy Stumper
You could make water flammable. This old thread will now go on for an additional 6000 posts.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

hahah Stumpy.. dude that's harsh.

My wife and I actually had a discussion yesterday about how she wants me to make X number of things for her, but when I head out to the shop, she spends the entire time trying to get me to help her with something else.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Its funny how that happens - there is always tomorrow


----------

